# Passion Flower is worth trying.



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, I just wanted to let everyone know I took the time to give passionflower a try. I had heard that it was approved to treat "nervous stomach" in IBS-D and a few other homeopathic sites listed it as a remedy for the condition. I took two capsules of the Swanson Brand at night time and over the next few days my stools became more solid. I haven't tried it in the long run yet, but if some one is willing to give it a try, I highly recommend it.


----------



## problemgirl (Jan 22, 2010)

Jakora said:


> Hi, I just wanted to let everyone know I took the time to give passionflower a try. I had heard that it was approved to treat "nervous stomach" in IBS-D and a few other homeopathic sites listed it as a remedy for the condition. I took two capsules of the Swanson Brand at night time and over the next few days my stools became more solid. I haven't tried it in the long run yet, but if some one is willing to give it a try, I highly recommend it.


Can you take during pregnancy?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hard to know with pregnancy and http://www.mskcc.org/cancer-care/herb/passionflower seems to indicate a few serious side effects so I would be a bit careful with it while you are pregnant.Most of what the clinical data is about opiate withdrawl and anxiety uses.


----------



## Brianmay1975 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have taken for my anxiety issues some herbal sedatives made with passion flower only or with a combination of passion flower, valerian and other herbs. While they didn't upset my gut, I never noticed any marked GI benefit out of them. Well, that might be just me. It might work for other people though. I have very stubborn bowels that sometimes calm down only when I take mebeverine, drotaverine and two codeine pills at the same time...


----------

